# G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo,

habe heute mein neues G35 ausgepackt und installiert - und bin erstmal enttäuscht. 

Ich hatte vorher ein Creative Fatal1ty Headset über eine externe 5.1 Soundkarte von Trust angeschlossen. Nun bin ich vom G35 enttäuscht. Es klingt irgendwie viel schlechter. Oder denke ich das nur? Hab ich mich einfach noch nicht daran gewöhnt? Erstmal ist mir aufgefallen, dass das G35 viel weniger Tiefe hat, auch wenn ich in der Software an den Pegeln rumspiele. 

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll: Alles klingt etwas weiter weg und etwas mehr blechern. 

Hab gerade nochmal nachprobiert: Also Musik zB klingt mit dem alten Headset einfach 10 mal besser und kraftvoller als mit dem G35, selbst wenn ich da die Tiefen relativ hoch und die Höhen relativ leise stelle. Das klingt eher als würde ich mir ne Blechdose ans Ohr halten und den Sound eines Ohrstöpsels dadurch verstärken. 

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich falsch mache, Surround hatte ich auch an- sowie ausgeschaltet, keine Besserung. 

Überseh ich einfach was? Dachte ich leg jetzt mit dem Bombensound los..


----------



## To4sty (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Einfache Antwort: Das Headset ist, wie soll mans sagen, nicht wirklich der Bringer. Generell solltest du von Headsets nicht viel erwarten. Das P/L Verhältnis stimmt einfach nicht. Für guten Sound musst du viel zahlen. Bei Kopfhöhrern kriegst du für viel weniger Geld, viel bessere Qualität.
Vielleicht solltest du dir mal diesen Thread durchlesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

MfG
To4sty


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Stell mal den Schalter links auf dem Headset auf Sterio, musst dich bei dem Sound nicht wundern schließlich ist es ein 7.1 Headset und soll eben die Räumlichkeit emulieren. Nach einer Weile willst du es nicht mehr missen da die Ortung sehr gut ist.

Edit: Im Spiel auf Kopfhörer stellen!!!


----------



## xlacherx (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

g35... das is doch das kabel gebunden headset ich hab die funk version davon das g930... 

früher hatte ich n speedlink medusa an ner creative xfi titanium pro soundkarte... war nicht schlecht... 

aber also ich das g930 bekommen hab sind mir fast die ohren abgefallen xD ich find ehrlich gesagt nur geil... vor allem wie schon gesagt wurde beim zocken! 

ich weis ja net wie es beim kabel gebundenen ist.. aber kannst du die lautstärke am headset auch ändern? mach da mal leiser und am pc lauter... dass kann auch schon helfen. 

über solch ein "blechernes" geräusch kann ich nicht klagen! meins fängt bei starken bässen schon fast zu vibrieren an


----------



## Jahai (18. Dezember 2012)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ich weis ja net wie es beim kabel gebundenen ist.. aber kannst du die lautstärke am headset auch ändern? mach da mal leiser und am pc lauter... dass kann auch schon helfen.



Dein ernst? Du weißt schon, dass das Rad die Windows-Lautstärke bedient sprich genau das gleiche wie das was du am PC direkt tust...


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich sowohl Stereo als auch Surround probiert. 

Und ist vor allem bei Musik einfach grauenvoll! Im Spiel (Far Cry 3) fand ich es ganz gut, allerdings hab ich da das Gefühl gehabt im Stereo auf dem linken Ohr weniger zu hören. Im Surround Modus ging es. 

Bin echt kurz dafür es wieder einzupacken und zurückzugeben. Für 80 € bekommt doch bestimmt auch nette Kopfhörer.

Hatte gehofft in Sachen Sound neu Geboren zu werden, aber bin nur enttäuscht.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Stell mal auf 80 KHz in windows, vielleicht liegts daran!


----------



## xlacherx (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

hmm.. vllt hast au so n kaputtes teil bekommen  umtauschen wäre vllt auch mal ne möglichkeit! 



> Dein ernst? Du weißt schon, dass das Rad die Windows-Lautstärke bedient sprich genau das gleiche wie das was du am PC direkt tust...



wie es bei der kabel version ist weis ich net sorry... mein altes speedlink hat die lautstärke nur von sich "selbst" verändert... die windows lautstärke is gleich geblieben... hätt da ja auch so sein können


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Steht schon auf 80Khz. 

Zweifel langsam auch echt an mir. Ich meine auch wenn das P/L-Verhältnis nicht gut ist, müsste es doch ein Fatal1ty ausstechen, oder? 

Kommt mir vor als hätte das Ding einfach kaum Bass.


----------



## ZeroX360 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Nene machs nicht so wie ich.
Schick das Teil wieder zurück es ist nicht wirklich gut.
Und das Mic auch nicht für Skype und TS okay.
Aber für Aufnahmen ebenfalls nicht der renner.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Ehm, das Mic ist um welten besser als bei anderen Headsets, wurde überall gelobt für die klare Qualität.


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Also nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar Stunden damit verbracht habe, merke ich schon den Qualitätssprung. Ich höre Details, die ich vorher nicht gehört habe und ja, ich merke einfach dass der Sound geiler ist.

Aber da ist halt trotzdem immernoch irgendwas, was nicht passt und halt alles runterzieht. Einmal der schwache Bass, dann habe ich dauernd das Gefühl, dass eine Seite lauter ist als die andere. Hm. 

Ich werde es zurückschicken und mir Kopfhörer kaufen. Irgendwas passt da einfach nicht. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Leckrer (18. Dezember 2012)

Für 80€ probier mal den Creative Aurvana Live! + Asus Xonar DG(X)


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar Stunden damit verbracht habe, merke ich schon den Qualitätssprung. Ich höre Details, die ich vorher nicht gehört habe und ja, ich merke einfach dass der Sound geiler ist.
> 
> Aber da ist halt trotzdem immernoch irgendwas, was nicht passt und halt alles runterzieht. Einmal der schwache Bass, dann habe ich dauernd das Gefühl, dass eine Seite lauter ist als die andere. Hm.
> 
> ...


 Teamkiller erklärt.

*Heute : Das G35 richtig einstellen.*

Gehen sie folgendermaßen vor :

Betätigen sie den 7.1 Schalter am Headset.
Installieren sie die Logitech Suite die auch Treiber und die Software für ihr G35 enthält.

In der Suite angekommen schrauben sie an den Einstellungen je nach Belieben. In ihrem Fall, den Bass auf das Maximum damit sie auch sichergehen können dass sie erstmal für die nächsten 3 Wochen bis neujahr einen Tinitus haben.

Tiefen nach oben (BASS)
An den Vocals würde ich auch schrauben, ich empfehle +2 und Tiefen auf +4 oder 6!

*BITTE BEACHTEN SIE, DASS DIE SOUNDQUALITÄT LEIDED SOFERN KEINE SOFTWARE INSTALLIERT IST!


*​


----------



## Leckrer (18. Dezember 2012)

Teamkiller, das Headset ist nicht besonders gut. Eh er sich 100 Treiber installiert, sollte er doch erstmal noch schauen was ein KH + SK bietet 

Behalte doch das G35 vorerst und bestell dir noch nen KH + SK dazu...was dir dann besser gefällt, behältst du.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Habs doch selber rumliegen, im 7.1 Modus gegen das 990 Pro sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Dezember 2012)

Hast du, wie von Teamkiller empfohlen, in der aktuellsten Version der Logitech Suite die Pegel an deine Vorlieben angepasst?


----------



## Yellowbear (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*



ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Und das Mic auch nicht für Skype und TS okay.
> Aber für Aufnahmen ebenfalls nicht der renner.


 
Ganz ehrlich, wer kauft denn auch ein Headset, um damit "Aufnahmen" zu machen?  Das ist für nichts anderes also eben _Skype und TS_ gedacht...
Da sollte man auf jeden Fall zu nem Großmembran-Mikro greifen, empfehlenswert z.B. das t.bone SC400 für 60€.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Snowballs eignen sich noch besser dafür! Blue Snowball Black

Falls es mit dem G35 wirklich nichts wird, dann rate ich dir zum 770 DT oder 990 DT Pro! Sind beides Studiokopfhörer mit Potential, beachte aber dass eine High-End Soundkarte bei 250 Ohm + notwendig ist. Das Geht ins Geld. Es sei denn du holst eine Xonar DX, die ist "Ausreichend". Trotzdem rate ich zu einer Essence mit starkem KHV. 

http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt990pro.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt770pro.htm
http://geizhals.de/398398


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Meine Software sieht ganz anders aus. 

Jetzt hab ichs schon wieder eingepackt. 

Edit: Ich hab die beiliegende Software installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Dezember 2012)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass vor Kurzem ein Update für die Logitech Software kam 
Edit: Probier es also mal mit der neuen Logitech Suite. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht passt, schick das G35 zurück


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Mein gott, du hast nicht wirklich die 2009er Version von der CD installiert oder? 

http://puu.sh/1CsBP

Der Thread wäre unnötig gewesen, du weißt was zu machen ist jungchen


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Der Screenshot ist nicht von mir, ich mein nur, dass meine Software so aussieht und nicht wie deine. 

Habe auch nach Updates suchen lassen, hat mir aber gesagt: Ist aktuell!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

So etwa? http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/970x546/2012/12/original.jpg

Dann habe ich noch die alte Version drauf. Brauche das G35 als Mikro. Habe auch noch das Xonar Center drauf, ist auch nicht so prickelnd beides drauf zu haben.


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Klingt doch schon viel besser. 

Aber irgendwie kriege ich immer Druck auf dem linken Ohr wenn ich das Ding aufhab. Also nicht Anpressdruck, sondern als wenn du durch nen Tunnel fährst. Fühlt sich jedenfalls so an..


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Kippschalterchen auf 7.1! Ist ein stereo Bug dass der Sound nicht gleichmäßig ist.


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

D.h. Stereo ist sozusagen unbenutzbar?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

So ist es.


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Sind die Superlux HD681 etwa gleichwertig mit dem G35 und falls nein, sind sie bedeutend besser als das Fatal1ty?


----------



## ZeroX360 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*



			
				TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm, das Mic ist um welten besser als bei anderen Headsets, wurde überall gelobt für die klare Qualität.


Ja stimmt aber das ein oder andere billig Headset hat ein gleichwertiges Mic.



			
				Yellowbear schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich, wer kauft denn auch ein Headset, um damit "Aufnahmen" zu machen?  Das ist für nichts anderes also eben Skype und TS gedacht...
> Da sollte man auf jeden Fall zu nem Großmembran-Mikro greifen, empfehlenswert z.B. das t.bone SC400 für 60€.


Wie kommste auf den Stuss? Zudem wer weiß was er noch vor hat da kann man ihm lieber gleich erzählen was Sache ist.
Bevor ein Thread auftaucht Mic rauscht.



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Sind die Superlux HD681 etwa gleichwertig mit dem G35 und falls nein, sind sie bedeutend besser als das Fatal1ty?


Ja die Superlux klingen besser, die Logitech dichten etwas zu viel Bass dazu.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*



> Sind die Superlux HD681 etwa gleichwertig mit dem G35 und falls nein, sind sie bedeutend besser als das Fatal1ty?


Sie sind auf jeden Fall besser als das Creative, davon konnte ich auch schon nen Creative Anhänger in meinem Bekanntenkreis von überzeugen 
Mir gefallen meine Superlux vom Klang her auch besser als das G35.


----------



## Yellowbear (19. Dezember 2012)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Wie kommste auf den Stuss? Zudem wer weiß was er noch vor hat da kann man ihm lieber gleich erzählen was Sache ist.
> Bevor ein Thread auftaucht Mic rauscht.



Hör bitte auf hier rumzuflamen. Was ist denn bitte an meiner Aussage "Stuss"?
Und wieso sollte das Mikro rauschen?
Es ist keine sonderlich professionelle Audioqualität, aber auch zur Online-Kommunikation gedacht (wofür es allemal ausreicht) und nicht um Radiosendungen zu moderieren oder Filme zu vertonen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Das Mic ist ganz ganz ganz sicher micht für Skype oder TS gedacht. Die Bandbreite und maximale Soundqalität erreichst du auch mit einem 30€ Mic wie dem Ant-Lion.


----------



## ZeroX360 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Flamen tut hier keiner wenn du es so ansiehst tuts mir für dich leid.
Es ist nur als Info angedacht mehr nicht. Da falls er aufnahmen machen will es lieber sein lassen soll mit dem G35.

Und es ist viel mehr die Aussage gemeint damit aufnehmen zu wollen. Da war nie die Rede von.
Will hier nur verdeutlichen das sich ein Ansteck-Mikro sogar besser dafür eignet.


----------



## Andregee (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*



ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt aber das ein oder andere billig Headset hat ein gleichwertiges Mic.
> 
> 
> Wie kommste auf den Stuss? Zudem wer weiß was er noch vor hat da kann man ihm lieber gleich erzählen was Sache ist.
> ...



das machen die superluxx ebenso.
es nehmen sich beide nicht viel.


----------



## Invisiblo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Werd das G35 zurückschicken und hab mir die Superlux HD681 B sowie das Creative Aurvana Live! bestellt. 

Mal sehen, ob mir eines davon zu gefallen weiß! 



> Ja die Superlux klingen besser, die Logitech dichten etwas zu viel Bass dazu.



Hoffe, die beiden genannten sind dann nicht zu schwachbrüstig, ich stehe auf Bass.


----------



## ZeroX360 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: G35 enttäuschend, was mache ich falsch?*

Gerade mal son bisschen rum geschaut das hier noch keine Antwort wieder kam.
Mich würde interessieren wie es nun abgelaufen ist.


----------

